# Return of Ebiken? but ...... not the same



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I've sorta fell off the planet for quite some time.

However, my love for this hobby is still just too strong. I have my own thing going and its working and I'm happy so I thought I'd pop back out and show you guys whats been going on.

So I thought I'd start off with a short video clip


----------



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

glad to have you back!! shrimp look amazing as they always have! Look forward to stopping by sometime in the future!


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Awesome stuff welcome back


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Glad to see you back and excited to see what you're up to/planning to share. Ever since I joined this forum I have always been wondering when you'd be back! To me and my shrimp friends, you are a legend!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Always good to see you getting your feet wet again, Frank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## buggyeyedpug (Jan 6, 2014)

Yay, shrimp!!!


----------

